# Pics of Founder



## Paul B (Oct 1, 2006)

I just ran across these..felt like sharing. :ultracool


----------



## matt.m (Oct 5, 2006)

Paul,

Nice work finding these pics.  Back in the old days it was common place not to have a lot of pictures.


----------



## Paul B (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks,Matt. 

I had seen a couple of those pic's before,but a couple I hadn't,so..just threw 'em out there.  

I was kinda hoping that someone else out there might have some old pic's to share but..ah well. _C'est la vie_.


----------



## matt.m (Oct 13, 2006)

Paul,

In hopes to help keep this thread alive here are websites that show more pics.

http://www.hapkiyoosool.com/hist.htm

http://home.att.net/~modernhapkido/history.htm

http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...-Sool&ei=UTF-8&fr=yfp-t-500&x=wrt&fr2=tab-web

http://images.google.com/images?q=Choi+Young-Sool&hl=en&btnG=Search+Images


----------

